# World of Warcraft Raid - Aufrüstung



## Harrulo (19. November 2014)

*World of Warcraft Raid - Aufrüstung*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche hier nach Hilfe ob bzw. wie sich eine Aufrüstung meiner alten Mühle für Wow-Raids lohnen könnte. Preis-/Leistung steht dabei im Vordergrund. 

Aktuell kann ich Raids nur auf 1680x1050 mit absoluten Low-Einstellungen mit ca 25-30 Fps spielen.
Am liebsten würde ich lediglich mehr RAM und eine neue Festplatte einbauen wollen und damit in FHD WoW raiden können in durchschnittlichen Details.
Reicht das oder liegt das eher an der CPU?

Rechner:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 6600
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: Kingston 4GB DDR2-800 (4 Module)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5770
Festplatte: Seagate 120GB Festplatte


Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es auch an der Festplatte scheitert (die ist Uralt und macht unschöne Geräusche) so als eine Art Flaschenhals.
Wenn man hier per Ferndiagnose überhaupt dazu etwas sagen kann und es eventuell etwas zu retten gibt, würde ich mich über Anregungen sehr freuen.

Mfg, 

Harru


----------



## Typhalt (19. November 2014)

Also an der RAm und Festplatte wird des wohl nicht liegen, ich gehe davon aus, dass es am Prozessor liegt. 

EDIT: Wobei deine Grafikkarte auch net mehr die beste ist, war vor 5 Jahren mal Mittelklasse ^^


----------



## derpapa (19. November 2014)

Würde auch stark auf CPU tippen,  die c2d 6000ner Reihe ist ja nicht Grade die schnellste,  evlt findest du auf ebay ein core 2 quad ab der 6000ner Reihe billig aus eBay,  nehme mal an hast den 775 Sockel,  so musste nicht ganz neues board kaufen und für Wow sollte das dann auch passen.


----------



## Harrulo (20. November 2014)

Hehe, ich hab sowas in der Art schon erwartet. War eigentlich logisch das es bei der Mühle nichts mehr zu verbessern gibt. Naja.

Bei welchen Preisen fangen denn die günstigsten Systeme an? 500€? Taugen die was? Viel mehr wäre halt leider nicht drin.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

So einen 500€ "Fertig-PCs" würd ich nichts nehmen, die taugen für Gaming nicht und haben viel zeug, das Du mitzählst und was Dir für günstiges Gaming nix bringt.  Aber wenn du halbwegs begabt beim "basteln" bist, kannst Du Deinen PC für 500€ super aufrüsten - vlt. kennst Du ja auch jemanden, der Dir helfen kann. Auch nen komplett neuen PC selber zusammenstellen wäre für 500€ möglich, der 100pro stärker als so ein Fertig-PC ist.

 Wenn Du uns sagen kannst, was für ein Gehäuse du hast und welches Netzteil,  und ob das DVD-Laufwerk SATA hat, dann wäre das gut. Das macht das bei nem 500€-Budget schon viel aus. Selbst nur das Gehäuse wäre schon gut (dürfte an sich passen, da es genug aktuelle ausreichend starke Grafikkarten gibt, die ähnlich lang wie eine 5770 sind). Windows-Lizenz hast Du ja, oder? Was für ein Windows?

Für das alte Board inkl. CPU wären übrigens noch ca 35€ drin, fürs RAM auch, wenn du es separat verkaufst. Grafikkarte: so 30-40€. Nur das Du weißt, was Du da ggf. mit einplanen kannst. 


Für 500€ wäre mein Vorschlag:

Core i3-4150 als CPU Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  100€ (keine Sorge: der hat zwei Kerne, aber 4 "Threads", ist viel schneller als ein alter Vierkerner)
Board: ASRock H97M Anniversary (90-MXGW40-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ASRock H97M (90-MXGUB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  70€
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  65€
Festplatte: ich würde da an Deiner Stelle direkt eine SSD nehmen, wenn Du bisher mit ner 120GB HDD ausgekommen bist => ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-128GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  60€. Eine SSD ist quasi ne Festplatte, nur ohne mechanische Teile, sondern Speicherchips und daher grad beim "Suchen" nach den Dateien, um sie dann zu laden, extrem schnell. Das wird auch den Windows-Alltag deutlich beschleunigen.

Das sind dann ca. 300€. Jetzt wäre dann die Frage, was du vom alten PC übernehmen kannst - wenn Gehäuse, Netzteil und DVD-Laufwerk übernommen werden können, dann kannst Du locker ne sehr starke Grafikkarte nehmen, oder eine bessere CPU und eine "nur" gute Karte, und/oder noch ne 1000GB Festplatte, oder auch ne größere SSD....


----------



## Batze (20. November 2014)

Im Raid, stell Recount aus, und das Wunder wirst auch du sehen. 

Gerade im 25er bricht da bei deinem Rechner die Frame Zahl drastisch nach unten, bei Pull geht es gegen Null.
Warum?
Ganz einfach, bei Pull muss Recount innerhalb von Sekunden ein paar tausend Zahlen verarbeiten und die auch jeweils weitergeben, und das pro Spieler, nun rechne dir das selbst mal aus was im 25er Raid da verarbeitet werden Muss.
Geh mit deiner Gurke mal in 25er nach Malkorok, da hast du die ersten 3-5 Sekunden Standbild mit Recount On.
Kann ich aus eigener Praxis so bestätigen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Hm ... Recount ist was für Leute mit einem kleinen ... Dolch.  

Wobei mein Dolch gestern zu einem ausgewachsenen 2h Schwert geworden ist, als ich in einer 5'er Ini als Schurke auf Platz #1 im Recount war.  

Ich hab damals mit folgendem PC 'geraided' und hatte, als Nahkämpfer, wirklich keine Probleme ... Recount hin oder her. 

i7 2600K @4.3GHz
GTX 570
8GB RAM
Windows 7

Das ist bei mir jetzt schon über zwei Jahre her und soll dir zeigen, dass man *heute* nicht unbedingt 'top notch' Hardware benötigt. Aktuell hab ich immer noch den gleichen PC, lediglich die Grafikkarte wurde gg. eine GTX 780 OC getauscht. In WoW hab ich ~120fps, mit VSync halt konstant 60fps. Allerdings kann ich dir noch nichts über die Performance im Raid sagen, aber dafür gibt es ja die Einstellungsmöglichkeit in WoW speziell für Raids, um hier etwas an den Einstellungen wie z.B. Kantenglättung etc. anzupassen.

Ich spiel mit max. Details ... also alles max. inkl. Kantenglättung etc.pp.


----------



## Monalye (20. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hm ... Recount ist was für Leute mit einem kleinen ... Dolch.





Darf ich mich da kurz dranhängen bitte, und zwar bezüglich Addons. Ich hab' ja nach Jahren wieder mit WoW angefangen und spiel immer noch mit dem Standard-Interface, ohne irgendein Addon. Mir ist aufgefallen, das das Interface mittlerweile super ausgebaut wurde und Dinge angezeigt werden, die man vorher nur mit Addons bekam. Welche Addons sind heutzutage noch wirklich sinnvoll und welche Plattform ist dafür die Beste (also wie Curse oder so)?
Das einzige das mir bisher aufgefallen ist, Bartender brauch ich unbedingt wieder, sonst kann ich meine Razer Naga nicht belegen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2014)

Ich denke Curse mit seinem Client ist immer noch die erste Anlaufstelle für AddOns.

Aber auch hier hast du Recht, viele Dinge, die man früher mit AddOns lösen musste, sind jetzt implementiert. Nützliche AddOns kommt ja auf deine Klasse drauf an, ich z.B. find Gatherer recht sinnvoll. Speichert den Fundort von Pflanzen, Erzvorkommen etc.pp.

Dann gibt es natürlich noch die Deppenvariante davon: nennt sich HandyNotes. Hier sind schon viele Dinge, inkl. Schätze + Rare Mobs!, eingetragen. 

Ansonsten ist sicherlich Deadly Boss Mod nicht verkehrt, wobei ich kein Freund davon bin. Denn viele Leute denken, mit DBM braucht man keine Kenntnisse der Instanzen/Raids und/oder Bossmechaniken. Wenn man das alles verstanden hat, weiß wie was wann und warum passiert, dann kann man sich gern DBM als Hilfe im Raid / Instanz installieren.

Ansonsten hab ich noch zwei kleine AddOns, eines, was mich automatisch bei einem Händler repariert & das andere, was im gleichen Atemzug das graue Zeug verkauft.

Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Monalye (20. November 2014)

Genau, Gatherer werd ich mir wieder holen, ich steh auf Kräuter farmen. Wie hieß nochmal das Addon für den Postkasten, wo man den kompletten Postkasten auf einmal ausräumen konnte? Wenn nämlich viele Auktionen ablaufen zb. ist es verdammt mühsam, das alles einzeln rauszuklicken. 
Curse hab ich mir jetzt installiert und darüber gleich Bartender. Immer wenn ich aufs Reittier möchte, klick ich automatisch auf eine der Daumentasten auf der Razer Naga... so intus hab ich das noch von früher... nur geht das ohne Addon natürlich nicht 
Früher konnte ich ohne Carbonite überhaupt nicht spielen, vor allem ohne den Questfinder von Carbonite... aber das zeigt mir auf einmal alles das Standard-UI an, alle Achtung, hätt ich nicht gedacht, das Blizz das so annimmt


----------



## Monalye (20. November 2014)

Oje, ich muss bitte nochmal eine Frage dranhängen... ich hab ja jetzt Bartender über Curse installiert, aber im Spiel wird es mir nicht angezeigt  
Wo muss ich jetzt bitte was anklicken oder aktivieren, damit mir das Addon angezeigt wird?

Edit: Unter "Addons" ist der Haken bei Bartender drin und aktiviert.... aber es ist nirgends

Edit 2: Habs gefunden... alles neu, komm mir vor wie der erste Mensch


----------



## Batze (20. November 2014)

Also, je nach dem ob du Raiden gehst oder nicht und welche funktion du ausübst, also DD, Heal oder Tank, hier mal eine kleine Mini Liste von Sachen die man braucht, brauchen könnte.


Für Raids ist es Pflicht entweder DBM=Deadly Boss Mods oder Big Wigs zu haben. Man muss im Raid einfach wissen wie, wann welche Boss Timer anlaufen oder auslaufen.


Als Heal braucht man noch 2 Sachen dazu, so etwas wie Heal Bot oder Grid (anderes kann man natürlich auch nehmen) und Decursive.
Als Tank und DD ist weiteres nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Recount um dps und Heal Leistung zu beobachten hat eh jeder.

Sehr zu empfehlen ist Atlas/Atlas Loot. Ein Geniales Add On.
Es zeigt dir an, welcher Mob welches Item dropen kann, in Inis und Raids. Und zwar alles, also auch die alten Sachen und auch PvP und bei welchem besonderen Händler man welches bekommt.
Auch Jahres Items, also zu ergattern bei z.B. Schlotternächte. Einfach alles.
Außerdem zeugt es dir alle Berufe an, welche Mats du für eine Sache brauchst u.s.w.

Für das rein Kosmetische würde ich mal sagen,
-SexyMap
-Bartender, was du ja jetzt hast.
-Bagnon, ist ein Taschen Add On. Sehr sehr nützlich um dir auch anzeigen zu lassen was auf deinen anderen Chars alles verstaut ist. Und es rafft alle Taschen zusammen.
-NPCScan, nützlich wenn du Archivement Jägerin bist und Rare Mobs plätten willst. Das Add On zeigt dir an wo es diese zu finden gibt.
-WIM, ist ein Chat AddOn, sehr sehr nützlich. Ohne geht gar nix mehr, wenn man viele Freunde hat die einen immer zuspammen , damit kommt ein wenig Ordnung rein.

Gibt einfach zu viele.

Ach so, und dann gibt es dann ja noch diverse komplett UIs die man sich holen kann.
So etwas wie LUI.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das kann schon richtig toll und auch aufgeräumt aussehen.
Aber die Einrichtung ist nicht gerade einfach. Da muss man sich eben viel Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Monalye (20. November 2014)

Vielen Dank, tolle Aufstellung, da werd ich mich gleich durchwühlen. Ein paar Addons sagen mir sogar noch was wie Healbot und Bagnon, Atlas Loot klingt verdammt gut, das hol ich mir. Genauso Gatherer, ich hab' früher immer gerne Pflanzen gefarmt... tolle Musik an und in Tausendwinter meine Kreise gezogen 
Ich möcht jetzt mal den Magier hochspielen, der hat mir zuletzt am meisten Spaß gemacht, mit dem hab ich viele BG's gespielt. Mein Main-Char war ein Heal-Drui, er hat die meisten Archievements und Pets und so Zeugs, aber zuletzt hatte ich den Mage lieber.
Was mir auffällt, wann lernt der Magier die ersten Buffs, ich kann noch nicht mal Int buffen und das mit Lvl 35... oder find ichs nur wieder nicht


----------



## Batze (20. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt, wann lernt der Magier die ersten Buffs, ich kann noch nicht mal Int buffen und das mit Lvl 35... oder find ichs nur wieder nicht



Kann ich dir jetzt gar nicht sagen, weil ich ja wie gesagt nicht mehr spiele, ich weiß auch nicht in wie weit Blizzard da was geändert hat. Einfach mal googeln. Zu WoW findet man ja einfach alles.

Eventuell kannst es sogar schon und hast es nur noch nicht gesehen. Schau mal in dein Zauber Büchlein bei den Skills rein. Allerdings, neue Skills werden vom Spiel eigentlich automatisch in die Aktions Leiste gezogen.
Wie gesagt, must du mal ne runde Google befragen.


----------



## Harrulo (20. November 2014)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung, Herbboy!

Ich würde gerne bevor ich Geld ausgebe noch wissen ob ich die Kiste eventuell übertakten könnte.
Ich hab den Rechner heute mal komplett entstaubt und sauber gemacht (was da an Staub rauskam war nicht mehr feierlich) und mir die genauen Beschreibungen der Teile notiert:

Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe Motherboards - P5W DH Deluxe - ASUS

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 6600 ARK | Intel

Kühler: Thermaltake Golden Orb 2 Thermaltake - Germany - Golden Orb II - CL-P0220

RAM: 2x Kingston HyperX 2GB PC2-6400 CL4 240  Kingston CL4 PC2-6400 HyperX Arbeitspeicher 2GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
          2x Kingston HyperX 2GB PC2-8500 CL5 240  Kingston CL5 PC2-8500 Arbeitspeicher 2GB DDR2-RAM kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X HD 5770 SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD 5770 1GB GDDR5

Netzteil: BeQuiet L7-430W Leises Netzteil PURE POWER L7 | 430W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Gehäuse: Lian-Li  (Leider hab ich den Namen des Gehäuses noch nicht gefunden. (ich google gerade))

DVD: LG


Ist bei den Teilen übertakten überhaupt möglich bzw. sinnvoll? Ist es ein Fehler das ich 2 verschiedene RAM-Module drin hab?


Falls ich neuen Kram kaufe, sollte das einbauen kein Thema sein. Ich hab den Rechner damals auch selber zusammen gebaut, das ist zwar lange her aber ich denke da findet man im Internet genügend Hilfe und Anleitungen.
Windows krieg ich über die Uni, ist also auch kein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Beim Sockel 775 hängt das Übertakten auch vom RAM ab, da Du dem RAM durch einen so genannten "Teiler" einen Takt zuweist. Denn wenn Du den FSB für die CPU erhöhst, wird das RAM miterhöht. Der FSB mal Multiplikator ist der CPU-Takt, bei Deiner CPU 266MHz FSB mal Multi 9 = 2400MHz. Zudem gibt der "langsamste" RAM-Riegel den Takt vor. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie das im Detail ist, aber wenn Du den FSB halt auf zB 333 stellst, wäre die CPU bei 3000MHz und schafft das vielleicht auch problemlo. Bei 266 steht der RAM-Teiler zB vielleicht auf 3:2, also 3x266 geteilt durch 2, das sind 798 durch 2 = 400. Das wären dann 800 MHz DDR-Takt (beim DDR-Takt ist der DDR-Takt der doppelte "echte" Takt). Wenn Du aber den FSB auf 333 hast und den Teiler bei 3:2 lässt, sind das 3x333 durch 2, das wären dann 500Mhz, also DDR 1000MHz, und das verträgt der DDR-800MHz-RAM nicht mehr. Daher musst Du einen passenden Teiler finden, damit das RAM auf ca 400MHz, also 800-DDR kommt. Zb käme man mit 5:4 auf 415MHz, das würde wohl noch klappen. 

Das ist jetzt aber nur ein Beispiel - im Detail hängt es auch vom Board ab, teils kannst Du auch ohne Teiler einfach einen Zielwert fürs RAM selber angeben, zB eben 400 oder DDR-800.


Aber ob das allein schon reicht? Wie gesagt: altes Board bringt ca 30-40€, die CPU 10-20€, Dein RAM für die 800MHz-Riegel 25€, für die schnelleren 35€ - das wären dann zusammen schon 90-120€. Eine CPU von Intel für 50€ ist in Games schon schneller als ein E6600. Mainboard 60€, 4GB RAM kosten 35€. Und wenn du mehr ausgeben würdest, wäre es um so besser.

Das Netzteil reicht in jedem Falle für eine AMD R7 260X, die ist ca 70% schneller als Deine 5770 und kostet mit 2GB GRafik-RAM 105-110€. Dazu dann mein Vorschlag mit CPU, Board, RAM und SSD für 300€ - und dann hast Du sicher einen mindestens doppelt so schnellen PC für etwa über 400€. 

Für den Rest könntest Du zB ne stärkere CPU nehmen (+70€) oder ne stärkere Grafikkarte - was das Netzteil noch schaffen würde wäre eine AMD R9 270 für 130€, die ist nochmal 20-30% schneller - vielleicht ginge auch eine R9 270X, die braucht aber einen Stromstecker mehr, was per Adapter ginge - da wäre nur die Frage, ob das Netzteil das insgesamt noch schafft. Von der Gesamtleistung her wäre auch das an sich kein Problem, so ein PC verbraucht keine 350W. Die R9 270X ist ca 50% schneller als die R7 260X und kostet 150-160€. Selbst wenn doch ein neues Netzteil nötig wäre, reicht das Geld dafür noch.


----------



## Harrulo (20. November 2014)

Das klingt schonmal sehr gut!

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich glaub dir das mit dem Restwert der Hardware ja sofort. Aber gibt es denn Menschen die den Kram auch kaufen? Und wo finde ich die? 

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Beratung bis jetzt, das hört sich sinnvoll an was du da vorgeschlagen hast. 
Kannst du auch einen FHD Monitor 24 Zoll+ empfehlen der gut aber günstig ist? 

Wäre eher an schönen Farben als an Mega Reaktionszeit interessiert, da ich keine Shooter oder so etwas spiele. 
Wenn ich dann die Hardware für 400 € nehme und meinen Rest verkaufe, könnte der Monitor so 100-150€ kosten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Meine Preise sind jetzt von ebay, und da eher die "niedrigeren". Vor allem das RAM solltest du halt separat verkaufen, denn viele haben noch alte PCs, von denen nur RAM oder CPU oder Board defekt sind - da bieten die dann rel. viel, weil das immer noch billiger als "alles neu" wäre. Als Paket aber wirst Du da weniger bekommen, weil du für 120€ halt schon ne neue mindestens gleichwertige CPU+Board+RAM bekommst. 

Du kannst auch hier inserieren, oder bei einem lokalen online-Markt - ich kenne zB Kalaydo.de, weiß aber nicht, ob das auch in der Deiner Region aktiv ist.


Monitor: an sich  kannst du da alles nehmen so ab 120€. Der hier Zb  BenQ GL2460HM, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland siehe zB https://www.alternate.de/BenQ/GL2460HM-LED-Monitor/html/product/1051749?   oder der Samsung S24D300H, 24" (LS24D300HS/EN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  siehe hier https://www.alternate.de/Samsung/S24D300HS-LED-Monitor/html/product/1136165?    aber an den Anschluss denken. Auf jeden Fall DVI oder HDMI nutzen. Der Samsung hat zB kein DVI, aber HDMI - also bestellt ein HDMI-Kabel mit, falls Du bisher DVI nutzt. Theoretisch haben "IPS"-Panel das bessere Bild, sind aber teurer - hier eine Ausnahme LG Electronics 24MP56HQ schwarz, 24" (24MP56HQ-T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kann aber sein, dass das Bild bei einem "billigen" IPS dann doch nicht besser als bei den beiden anderen ist


----------

